

Ask HN: What keyboard do you use? - dsc

I find a lot of keyboards to be of crappy quality when it comes to prolonged usage. So I'm wondering if there's something programmer-friendly (as in LOTS of typing).
======
ggruschow
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000

[http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productde...](http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=043)

------
ashleyw
Apple keyboard (<http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB110LL/A>)

I just like the feel of it, but normal keyboards feel like chunky Commodore
64s to me now.

------
douglasputnam
The Happy Hacking Pro 2 is great if you like a compact 60 key keyboard. The
Escape and Control keys are positioned perfectly for Vim and Emacs, so you
don't have to bother with remapping them. Works on PCs and Macs. The price is
steep but worth every penny. If I ever go to Japan I'll buy half a dozen and
stockpile them. This keyboard is not for everyone, so you should try it before
you buy.

[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhk...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b)
and <http://www.geekstuff4u.com/happy-hacking-keyboard-pro-2.html>

I also use a Das Keyboard, a nice full-sized keyboard with a great build
quality---but it is extremely noisy and I wouldn't recommend it for that
reason only. There is a silent version, too. Knowing what I know now, I'd go
for the quiet one. Funny thing, daskeyboard.com sells matching earplugs for
this keyboard. You buy a set for yourself and for everyone who works in the
same room as you.

------
zmmz
Buckling spring.

I know I am not the only one here who has gotten a keyboard form Unicomp:
<http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/>

In terms of prolonged usage: it takes some time to get used to, it really
depends on what kind of feedback you want form the keys. Further reading
[comparison of different mechanisms and the tactile feedback they give]:
[http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Mechanical+Switch+Key...](http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Mechanical+Switch+Keyboards+Sorted+By+Switch&s=cde12ba82bc275f8df7c1ede6930f994)
[more force graphs]:
[http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Switch+reference&...](http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Switch+reference&s=cde12ba82bc275f8df7c1ede6930f994)

~~~
dsc
WOW, they look really nice. I like. :)

------
stoic
I'd be interested in some discussion about the specific problems over long
sessions with keyboards considered "crappy" -- we can't all be annoyed by
exactly the same things, can we? Tactile feedback isn't everything, especially
with all the goofy layouts everyone seems to be coming up with these days.

As a PC user and occasional twitch-gamer, I personally stick with plain
104-key USB keyboards from Dell or Microsoft (quiet you), since they're fairly
cheap to replace at local thrift stores. If my keyboard happens to die by
misadventure, I'd rather not drop another $60+ just so I can use my machine
comfortably.

When it comes to notebooks, the answer for me is and has always been ThinkPad,
though the MacBook Pro/PowerBook keyboards are pretty solid as well. Sadly,
nobody seems to be donating any MacBooks to my cause... :{

------
dedward
Apple Bluetooth keyboard with those chicklet keys, the similar keys on the
macbook, and a heavy,noisy,awesome unicomp buckling-spring keyboard at work to
annoy everyone around me. For prolonged use I prefer the buckling-spring -
although at first it may seem like you need to type "harder" - you actually
don't - the tactile feedback lets you automatically fine-tune your typing to
_just_ the right amount of pressure.

Plus it's semi-waterproof (water drains right through it, as long as you don't
dump enough in for it to rise above the key silos and get in the electronics)
and it can take a beating like no other for those angry typing sessions.

------
kaisdavisOR
I'm using a Das Keyboard Ultimate (<http://www.daskeyboard.com/>).

It's a nice keyboard but very, very loud. I can see myself switching to an
Apple Keyboard sometime soon.

~~~
CyberFonic
I like it being noisy! Of course, it's best if you have your own office.

~~~
kaisdavisOR
It is a great keyboard, but I like using the wider Apple Keyboard. When I
purchase an iMac, I'll make the switch.

------
maxaf
I use a ThinkPad X60 and Synergy as my "keyboard". I've had way too many
keyboards over the years, but the X-series ThinkPads are the only ones that
don't make my hands ache after a day (or night) of code wrangling.

Alas, I can't comment on which modern ThinkPads are best. I know for a fact
that X40 and X60 lines are perfect. I've never used an X200 though. On the
other hand, I've had a T400-something from work for a few months. That
keyboard was worthless compared to my current X60.

~~~
zmmz
If you like thinkpad keyboards you might be interested in the usb version:
[http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPo...](http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=38&Code=55Y9003&current-
category-id=E9ADAEB6787146E29B78400A33E7FE8A&&hide_menu_area=yes) A colleague
of mine swears by this, he says its just like the X60 series except bit bigger
and can be placed at an angle. Nice touches are the inclusion of volume
control and the trackPoint.

------
corin_
Personally I'd recomend a Cherry G83, it's really cheap, lasts ages, and feels
great.

Although a generic budget keyboard (about £10-£15 here in the UK) it's become
really popular among PC gamers (the sort who wouldn't think twice about
spending £90 on a special gaming keyboard), and personally I've used it as my
primary keyboard for years, it's never let me down yet.

------
atiw
Logitech MX 5500 - Awesome keyboard, best keys ever, Bluetooth connection, and
this is part of keyboard- mouse package. The mouse is totally awesome, def
worth the money. probably one of the most expensive keyboards from Logitech,
but worth the money. Awesome battery life too. Zoom, all other multimedia keys
too. really lightweight, and very nice keys.

------
pge
Happy Hacking Lite <http://pfuca-store.stores.yahoo.net/haphackeylit1.html>

Good feel, small foot print, and an old style key board layout that keeps Esc
within reach of the home row for Vi-ers

------
kksm19820117
TVS Gold (Black). Crunchy!!!

